# is a "booking fee" normal practice??



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Just trying to book a campsite in France for early next month and for a 3 night stay they are trying to charge an additional fee (36% of the total) as a booking fee  

Is this "Normal" practice in France or are they trying to see me off 8O 

I have never come across such a charge from a French campsite before!! I am using some of the discount vouchers that the Daily Mirror gave awaqy a few weeks ago. These vouchers entitle the holder to a 30% discount on the nightly fee. 

I have a suspicion this is the campsite re-couping the discount :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Views and opinions sought ¬!


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

We have rang 2 camp sites in UK and they both deny being part of the Mirror offer. Seems like the 'offer' is a big con!!!!


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

It doesn't sound normal to me. We don't book sites for June anyway, and have never had any problems. My advice is not to book and just turn up, after all you're not going at peak season.

Also check the map and look for alternatives. Also check the site's website if it has one.

p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Seems a bit steep to me.
One site we visited in Holland and Belgium required payment up front (Camping Zeeburg). But on arrival I realised why. 
They were full and turning campers away.

I would not use this site again, even though it is convenient fo Amsterdam.
Gaaspar camping is much nicer and the metro runs from a feww hundred metres from site entrance.


Sorry for the diversion.


Both charged a booking fee.
Why should there be a fee anyway.

Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Must be new Dave.
Gasper Camping didn't charge any extra fees in 2009.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have just fired off an email asking for an explanation of this "Booking fee"

The Mirror offer requires you to book directly with the site at least 48 hrs in advance, which isnt too much of an issue UNLESS this "booking fee" scam (which is the only logical explanation for it) forms part of the booking.

I have an email address at work so I may well try emailing the campsite from there tomorrow and ask them for a quote without mentioning the Daily Mirror offer, could be an interesting exercise :wink: 

Watch this space for an update


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> additional fee (36% of the total) as a booking fee ...........................These vouchers entitle the holder to a 30% discount on the nightly fee.


Hmmmmm now let's see you get a 30% discount and they charge a 36% booking fee what a coincidence :roll:

Go somewhere else would be my advice


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Have you reported the situation to the Mirror?

I'm sure they will have a view on the matter.


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

an awful lot of the 4* + sites are charging a booking fee, it really annoys me and I refuse to book because of it, especially as it is a one off amount whether you are staying for 1 night or 30  
I did wonder if it went towards internet/website/credit card fees


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Stanner said:


> Have you reported the situation to the Mirror?
> 
> I'm sure they will have a view on the matter.


I must admit I haven't. We are going to give a few of the sites a try in a few weeks. I will report it to the Mirror is we get any more ' no we are not part of the offer its a printing mistake!' type answers.
Cheers


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

The website of the Paris Bois de Boulogne site indicates that a booking fee is chargeable. We have never paid this as we have simply turned up on the day (twice now). The same group runs the Paris est site at Bois de Vincennes and we did book there once but no fee was levied. I think they were running some kind of promotion at the time ("free booking"). It is not something I would ever consider paying, but then we rarely book anywhere.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

We have paid a booking fee in France before. 

This was for booking in advance and was €8. As we were booking for 2 weeks it was not really a problem. Never paid a booking fee if you just turn up. 

Think I also paid a booking fee in Italy a couple of years ago. Again a nominal amount.

Derek

Edit Just checked the campsite and the fee is now €10. They term it "Administrative Charges"


----------



## The-Clangers (Sep 18, 2009)

Probably fed up with people booking and not turning up, thereby turning people away and being left with empty pitches.

You would have thought however that they would return the fee once on site.

David


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Booking fee pays the receptionists wages.

Dave p


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Booking fee pays the receptionists wages.
> 
> Dave p


Surely the nightly site fee allows for _all_ expenditure in running the site - including the receptionists wages? :?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Update !!!

I tried emailing the campsite from a colleagues email address at work.

Speedy reply quoting the FULL nightly cost AND the self same 12 euro booking fee !! So my suspicion that the site were adding a booking fee to make up for the 30% discount would appear unfounded.

Having said that it will still be cheaper to just turn up and pay full price than it would be to book in advance, have a 30% discount (courtesy of the DailY Mirror vouchers) and have to pay the booking fee.

Still waiting for a response from the campsite justifying the booking fee though :roll: 

Keep watching for further updates !!

Dave

I have NO problem if that 12 euro's was a deposit which would be allowed for in the final cost but it isnt, its JUST a booking fee, bloody cheek


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Update !!

Just heard back from the campsite. The 12 euro "Booking fee" is "To administer your booking"  

I have asked the question "Is this charge applied if I just turn up?" Reply "no it isnt, only to internet or postal bookings" 

So for the privelege of planning ahead I am penalised 12 euro's Bloody nerve :evil:

Guess who will be taking a chance they have space when I get there ! If not another site sure as hell will have. Is it me or do others feel this is an unjustified charge ???


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Smacks of 'Essence of RayanAir'.

Ray.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Its coming to this country as well

See bottom of page Plassey Leisure Park

Derek


----------



## Madhouse_keyholder (Jun 22, 2009)

We toured France last August with another m/homing family. We booked all the sites in advance, visiting about 8 sites in total. 

After the first couple of internet bookings we realised if you telephoned the site and booked the booking fee was waived. Some sites were trying to charge up to 40€ per booking. France are not a nation of internet users it seems and they prefer the "old fashioned" way of dealing with people......rudely in most cases :roll:


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Smacks of 'Essence of RayanAir'.
> 
> Ray.


I reckon it's from the French that Michael O'Leary of Ryanair developed his business model!

For renting accommodation they've been asking for booking fees, linen fees, cleaning fees, gas, electric, and local taxes all separated out - for as long as I can remember. Not to mention insisting on a substantial deposit by bank transfer - no credit card, debit card or PayPal deposits accepted.

Never had any of that in Spain, Portugal, Greece, Italy or Croatia.

Campsite booking fees in France... no surprise to me.


----------



## denzil53 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Just trying to book a campsite in France for early next month and for a 3 night stay they are trying to charge an additional fee (36% of the total) as a booking fee
> 
> Views and opinions sought ¬!


We are going next month, and we are not booking anything. We use the ACSI card scheme, which gives a substantial discount. Cost is usually 15 euro a night.

We have travelled all over France this last few years and never had problems getting in a campsite in June.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Today looked at at a national park site in the Lake district
Gt langdale
they charge a £5 pound booking fee
Don't know if their prices are out of date
but the booking fee for 2 nights was £10 over their advertised price list Did'nt bother booking
Aldra


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

These booking fees really get my goat.
I have tried to book a site in Belgium (Zilverstrand) once and they added all sorts of fees taking the price for two nights from about 40 Euro to 78 Euro.
I did not book there and will not book anywhere that charges such a fee.
The reason is that any one of these sites can ask for a deposit if they are worried by no-shows. If you don´t show they keep the deposit.

I do book at Zilvermeer where they booking is only confirmed on payment but this is Ok as I intend to go if I book.

For so called administration charges it is a load of bunkum. Any business that gets bookings has an almost guaranteed income from the booking. If they have to rely on passing trade only then they have no visibility on future income and so poor planning for staffing levels. Bookings can only be positive. 

Besides most of these sites that are charging such fees have automated booking systems or at the very least hosted systems which do not require staff checking or administration.

It is just a way of extracting more money from us poor campers.

GRRRRR.

Rant over

Mike


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Update
apparently if you book online at the national park campsite its a reduced fee of £5!! 
book by telephone and its £7.50  

I don't mind a booking fee if its knocked off the price when you turn up
but added to the cost of the campsite charge is out of order
I wont be booking

But then for people who have to travel during school holidays they may be forced to

at least with a MH you can move on if the site is full
Aldra


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

aldra said:


> Today looked at at a national park site in the Lake district
> Gt langdale
> they charge a £5 pound booking fee
> Don't know if their prices are out of date
> ...


Shouldn't that be National TRUST not Park?

Frankly nothing money making surprises me about the NT.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, but you knew what I meant    
aldra


----------

